# Für welches Hobby würdet ihr euch mal wieder gern Zeit nehmen?



## SonyKnappe (24. Juni 2015)

Hey allerseits,

es gibt wohl Phasen im Leben, da rast das Leben nur so mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit an einem vorbei. Denkt ihr dann auch manchmal daran, dass man sich auch mal Zeit nehmen hätte sollen auch wenn man viel zu beschäftigt war. Ich hatte mal vor zwei Jahren ein halbes Jahr lang intensiv Gitarre spielen gelernt. 1 1/2 Jahre habe ich das Instrument kaum angerührt und mittlerweile bin ich wieder auf Newbie-Level in Sachen Gitarre spielen. Dafür würde ich mir persönlich jetzt gerne Zeit nehmen. Welches Hobby würdet ihr gerne mal wiederbeleben?


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2015)

PLAYMOBIL!


----------



## Snoggo (24. Juni 2015)

Miniaturen: bemalen, umbauen, selber entwerfen. Leider keine Zeit mehr für, daher bleibe ich weiter bei meinen Legos.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juni 2015)

Zeichnen, versinke in meiner freien Zeit dann irgendwie immer doch vor der Ps4 oder LoL/CS:S.

Ansonsten, hätte ich den Platz und wäre ich nich schon 22 Lego.
Nichts habe ich so geliebt als Kind. Hab meine Steine auch nicht mehr. Größter Fehler die zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Juni 2015)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Miniaturen: bemalen, umbauen, selber entwerfen. Leider keine Zeit mehr für, daher bleibe ich weiter bei meinen Legos.


 

Dito.

Ich habe mir sogar extra einen Hobbykeller für sowas eingerichtet, und da stehen die unbemalten Space Marines jetzt schon seit ca. 7 Jahren


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Juni 2015)

"Ansonsten, hätte ich den Platz und wäre ich nich schon 22 Lego." [attachment=13878:uh65410,1283166530,demotivational-posters-prenatal-facepalm.jpg]

 

Hmmm welches Hobby? Gude Frage, hab keine... doch "Erwerbsarbeit" Das Leben ist viel zu kurz um es sich mit Arbeit zu versauen, aber für anständige Konditionen würde ich schon wieder gerne mal ein paar Stunden meiner kostbaren Lebenszeit gegen Geld eintauschen. Ja Lego ist schon echt cool. Ich/wir (mein Bro und ich) haben unsere Legos noch HAHA! Und ich werde eine Teufel tun die zu verkaufen pfff^^ So was verkloppt man nicht so einfach, ausser man stirbt Übermorgen und kann das an Niemanden eloquenten abgeben.


----------



## Snoggo (24. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ansonsten, hätte ich den Platz und wäre ich nich schon 22 Lego.
> Nichts habe ich so geliebt als Kind. Hab meine Steine auch nicht mehr. Größter Fehler die zu verkaufen.


Ich bin 34, kein Grund mit Lego aufzuhören (oder nicht wieder anzufangen).
Alleine schon Mindstorms ist erst mit etwas mehr Geld (und als Bonus Erfahrung in Programmierung) so richtig zu geniessen. Als Kind hätte ich die Kohle nicht gehabt, auch nicht mit betteln bei Eltern, Omis, Opis und Geburtstagen und Weihnachten zusammen.
Und was da mittlerweile an Sammlermodellen, Technic Jahresmodellen usw. rauskam. *yummy*
Ich hab sogar meine Duplos noch, aber die werden nur ausgegraben wenn die Neffen vorbeikommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nichts habe ich so geliebt als Kind. Hab meine Steine auch nicht mehr. Größter Fehler die zu verkaufen.


 

Dito. Hab als Knirps auch exzessiv mit Lego gespielt. 

 

Ich hab aber ein ähnliches "Lego"-Gefühl beim Spielen von "Kerbal Space Program".


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2015)

Ich erinner mich immer noch gerne an meine Teeniezeit vor ü30 Jahren,

als ich mit einem sehr guten Freund aus LA in Tschechien und der Slowakei Minerale gesammelt habe.

 

Das war recht zeitaufwendig ...

Mit dem Fahrrad waren wir oft auf Tour, in alten Stollen und auf stillgelegten Halden (er hat einen "Führer" dazu) sind wir rumgekraxelt.

Oder 'n bestimmtes Vulkangestein finden, das man nur nach 1 Woche Dauerregen zu Gesicht bekam ...

Paket packen, heimschicken ...

 

Es waren ein paar wunderschöne Erze, Kristalle, Halbedelsteine dabei - auch einmal Gold durch Goldwaschen ...

Eine kleine Sammlung davon habe ich immer noch.

 

Mal ein paar Infos dazu -> http://www.seilnacht.com/Minerale/bestim.htm


----------



## Thoor (24. Juni 2015)

Fotografie, Kunst, Literatur, Weltgeschichte, Philosophie und so weiter 

 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde dann wär sicher ne eigene Hobbywerkstatt zum Schrauben auch n Thema...

 

Aber bei meinem derzeitigen Job ist nicht viel mit Hobbys, nach 10-12 Stunden Arbeit bin ich froh wenn ich bei Twitch Streams mal das Hirn abschalten kann


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe jetzt ein Hobby aus meiner Kindheit aufleben lassen.

Arbeit, 5 mal die Woche Training und die Liebste lassen aber nicht viel Zeit über:

 

Ich bin jetzt endlich mal wieder am Angeln 

 

Wenn man gut ist (was ich bei weitem noch nicht bin  ) und gerne Fisch isst, dann ist das Hobby ja sogar quasi kostenlos


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juni 2015)

Bis auf den Angelschein?
Wollte das auch gern lernen, aber soll ja teuer sein?


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne wieder mehr (bzw. überhaupt) P&P spielen. Aber Raiden + Triathlon-Training + Arbeit + Ehefrau sind dann doch schon genug Zeitfresser


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. Juni 2015)

Das mit der Gitarre kenne ich. Habe mit 11 oder 12 angefangen. Dann zwei Jahre Unterricht gehabt, aber das ganze leider nicht ernst genommen. So gut wie nie geübt etc. Das ärgert mich heute total, dass ich mich dafür nicht stärker begeistert hab =/

 

Und ich würde gerne wieder mehr lesen. Hab noch einige Bücher auf Halde, aber seit so drei Jahren zock ich abends lieber oder schau mir was auf youtube an, anstatt bevor ich penne zu lesen.

 

 

Oh man, in diesem Thread schwingt ein Hauch von Sehnsucht nach verangenen Tagen mit. heu me


----------



## pampam (25. Juni 2015)

Gitarre wollte ich auch schon lernen und will ich eigentlich auch noch, aber bevor daraus wirklich was wurde hatten andere Hobbys (Motorrad + MTB fahren und mittlerweile auch wieder zwei mal pro Woche Raiden) wieder Vorrang.
Man kann eben nicht alles machen...


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bis auf den Angelschein?
> Wollte das auch gern lernen, aber soll ja teuer sein?


 

Den kannst du dann ja auch gegenrechnen 

10€/kg Fisch 

Dann holste dir nen paar Fische rein und hast es wieder drin  

 

Ich hatte ~150€ gezahlt. Darin waren dann Lehrunterlagen, Theoriestunden und die Prüfung selber.


----------



## Nofel (25. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder ausgiebig mit Lego Technics spielen, leider hat meine Mutter alles verschenkt. 20 Große Modelle, ich hab nur noch den LEGO TECHNIC 8868 Großer Truck mit Greifer.

 

Wozu ich auch mal wieder gerne kommen würde wäre die ganzen angefangenen Möbel fertig zumachen. Es macht einfach Spaß etwas mit den Händen zu bauen.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2015)

Meine Mutter spielte zur meiner Kinderheit Gitarre in einem Orchester, war öfters auf Tour.

Bei ihrem Orchesterleiter lernte ich erst Mandoline - später Gitarre.

Allerdings war der Unterricht dermaßen hart bei ihm (trotz aller Mühe die schlechtesten Noten bekommen),

daß ich dann irgendwann alles abbrach.

Heute bedaure ich das abundzu.

 

zu meinem Hobby mit dem Steine sammeln ...

Hatte erst letztens renoviert.

Mal gucken, ob ich meine kleine noch vorhanden Sammlung von damals wieder aufbaue.

Evtl. gibt es mal demnächst noch n Bild.


----------



## Snoggo (26. Juni 2015)

An alle die sich wünschen wieder mit Gitarre anzufangen (sofern E-Gitarre, Konzertgitarre nicht unmöglich, aber aufwändiger) und vielleicht noch ihren Chicken Magnet zu hause haben, schaut euch doch mal Rocksmith 2014 an.

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach. E-Gitarre braucht ne Band, sonst macht es nur halb so viel Spass zu spielen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Allerdings war der Unterricht dermaßen hart bei ihm (trotz aller Mühe die schlechtesten Noten bekommen),
> 
> daß ich dann irgendwann alles abbrach.


 

So einen hatten wir in der Lehre.

JEDER in der Klasse hat aufm Papier 5 und 6 kassiert. Der hat in seinem Büchlein aber andere Noten eingetragen.

So wurde jeder noch und nöcher besser.

Als er dann zufrieden war, gabs dann nur noch 1 und 2.

 

Ist im Grunde ne tolle Sache, um Leute auszusortieren und um das bestmögliche zu erreichen, wenn man denn Disziplin zeigt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> Den kannst du dann ja auch gegenrechnen
> 10/kg Fisch
> Dann holste dir nen paar Fische rein und hast es wieder drin
> 
> Ich hatte ~150 gezahlt. Darin waren dann Lehrunterlagen, Theoriestunden und die Prüfung selber.



Ok! 150 gehen noch voll. Dann hab ich ja was zu tun.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2015)

Je nachdem was du dann machen willst, zahlst du an Material:

Rute 50€

Spule 50€

Zubehör 50€

 

Das langt erstmal


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2015)

Ich wohne ungefähr 50-100m von einem großen Fluss entfernt. 

Normale Fische reichen vollkommen, sind auch häufiger Leute da die ihre Angel reinhalten.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juni 2015)

An welchem denn? 

 

Naja was heißt denn normale Fische? 

Quasi jeder Fisch wird anders geangelt und darauf stimmst du das Zubehör ab.

Gibt ja allein schon Räuber und diese nervigen Vegetarier.

 

Und nein, das lernt man nicht im geringsten.

Das muss man sich selber beibringen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2015)

An derNahe/Rhein


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Gibt ja allein schon Räuber und diese nervigen Vegetarier.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> An derNahe/Rhein


 

Da bin ich ja sogar öfters in der Nähe.

Mein Cousin wohnt in Idar Oberstein 

Der Jahresschein für die Nahe ist aber schon recht teuer mit 80€ (für den Rhein zahlt man 30€)


 



Patiekrice schrieb:


>


 

Dass du mal wieder auf was von mir reagierst..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja sogar öfters in der Nähe.
> 
> Mein Cousin wohnt in Idar Oberstein
> 
> Der Jahresschein für die Nahe ist aber schon recht teuer mit 80€ (für den Rhein zahlt man 30€)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die Nahe ist aber halt auch viiiiiiel schöner. :x

Gemessen an Fahrtkosten die ich nach Mainz hätte und vom Zeitaufwand nimmt sich das dann glaube ich nichts.

Wie gesagt die Nahe ist sehr Nahe (höhöhöhöh Wortspiel). Keine 100 Meter. :>


----------



## IBK-OA (28. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte es ganz dringend schaffen, einmal die Woche bouldern zu gehen.

Das ist nur leider neben zwei mal Fußball, Hund, Arbeit und anderen Hobbies nicht so einfach. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2015)

Fotografieren. Es fehlt da eher die Motivation als die Zeit.


----------



## Manowar (29. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Echt sehr schön und da wird man auch sehr gut fangen 

Wieso denn nach Mainz?

Der passende Ort wäre da Bingen (wo die Nahe in den Rhein kommt).

 

Übrigens hast du natürlich noch weitere Kosten (brauchst ja immer neue Köder und Material, falls du mal nen Hänger hast und alles flöten geht).

Deswegen bestell ich mir heute auch einiges


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

Weil ich Bingen absolut nicht leiden kann. Irgendwie hab ich ne große Antipathie gegen die Stadt. 

Damit alles futsch ist muss doch schon ein riesiger Fisch beißen?


----------



## Manowar (29. Juni 2015)

Du gehst ja ans Wasser und da ists schön 

 

So riesige Fische hat man hier nicht, außer es beißt ein 2m Wels 

 

Das Problem sind da nicht die Fische, sondern die Steine und sonstiges was am Boden liegt. 

Da kann es schonmal (vorallem am Rhein) zu Hängern kommen. Du hängst also mit deinem Blei oder Haken in den Steinen fest.

Da reißt du dir die Montage selber ab oder musst das ganze Gerümpel selber abschneiden.

 

Wenn du das übrigens wirklich vor hast, dann mach dich über Termine schlau!

Ist nicht so, dass du jeden Tag irgendwo deinen Angelschein machen kannst.

Bei mir gibts das nur 2x im Jahr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

Ist eh erst für's nächste Jahr angesetzt. Momentan leider relativ viel um die Ohren 

Muss mich eh erst noch massiv informieren.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2015)

Sozi, Junge. Letztens sagtest du noch, dass deine Interessen alle einem Rentner gleich kommen UND JETZT SUCHST DU DIR NOCH SO EIN HOBBY


----------



## Manowar (29. Juni 2015)

Hey!

Je nachdem wie man angelt, ist das ganze sehr aktiv und auch anstrengend!


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2015)

und nicht vergessen: stundenlang rumsitzen und bier in dosen saufen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen: stundenlang rumsitzen und bier in dosen saufen ^^


Machst du am Bahnhof doch auch.


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich probiere auch gerne immer wieder was neues aus. Das Leben bietet leider meiner Meinung nach nicht genug Zeit um sich komplett zu entfalten.

Es gibt natürlich einige Instrumente, die ich gerne mal lernen würde. Ich habe bereits Ukulele, Klavier und Violine gelernt. Bin noch kein Starmusiker darin aber ich würde sagen, dass ich auf Fortgeschrittenem Niveau bin.

Am liebsten würde ich als nächstes Saxophon lernen. Ich befürchte aber dass ich dafür nicht genug Puste hab  Saxophon ist ein total schönes Instrument.

Ein Hobby von mir, das ich nebenbei betreibe ist Briefmarken sammeln. Angefangen hat das ganze als ich beim Entrümpeln eine kleine Sammlung von Marken gefunden habe.

Im Anschluss habe ich mir ein paar informative Seiten über Briefmarken (http://www.reinhardfischerauktionen.de die fand ich z.B. ganz gut) durchgelesen und erfahren, dass die Dinger doch eine Menge Wert waren 

Ein paar habe ich verkauft und einige habe ich heute noch. Seitdem hab ich mit dem Sammeln angefangen und mache das heute noch weiter. Im Urlaub kaufe ich sehr viele und schöne Briefmarken :>

Ich würde mir generell gerne mal Zeit nehmen zum Campen in der Natur oder eine Radtour. Ich finde man kann seine Gedanken super sortieren auf Reisen in die Natur.


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich würd mir gerne mal wieder richtig zeit zum reisen nehmen. Aber das scheitert erstens am Geld und zweitens an der zeit.....


----------



## brent723 (11. Mai 2017)

Ich würde gerne wieder anfangen mit Acrylfarben zu malen oder fotografieren


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2017)

Sozi!!

Lass uns angeln gehen!


----------



## Bullinga (16. Mai 2017)

Ich würde gerne wieder anfangen Geige zu spielen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2017)

Uah ich wär dabei!

Ich würde gerne mal wieder catcallen gehen.


----------



## brent723 (16. Mai 2017)

Hey, also Lego steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste!


----------

